# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Miele] κουζίνα H5241B klixon

## GeorgeZ

Έχει κάποιος σχέδια για αυτή τη κουζίνα να μου πει τι klixon φοράει;

Αυτό που έχει πάθει είναι ότι σε τυχαία διαστήματα κόβει πριν φτάσει στη σωστή θερμοκρασία και παγώνει.

----------


## tipos

Εισαι σηγουρος οτι φταιει το klixon?Πως το καταλαβες?

----------


## GeorgeZ

Το έχω ξαναπάθει.

----------

